# Chrono Trigger: Flames of Eternity RC-7C Released



## Another World (Sep 12, 2014)

Chrono Trigger: Crimson Echoes was a hack of CT set for release in May of 2009. After more than 5 years of hard work the project was ended due to a cease and desist letter from Square Enix. Flames of Eternity began as a restoration project to the CE leaked 98% completed SNES beta, its goal was to fully complete the project. CT:FoE is still under development, and the latest update has recently been released. For more information on what has been added, please see the change log below.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> Changed Agent 86's accent from Swedish to French
> Reworked Glenn's lines to ensure consistent old-english accent throughout
> Fixed numerous other dialogue-related bugs
> Lowered price of reptite inn after fighting Draygun
> ...



 Download


----------



## Ulieq (Sep 12, 2014)

Someone put this on the DS version.


----------



## bradzx (Sep 12, 2014)

Ulieq said:


> Someone put this on the DS version.


That won't be easy to make that.


----------



## DaVince (Sep 12, 2014)

The DS version is basically a remake, so you'd have to start from scratch.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 12, 2014)

Inb4 being a Zsnes exclusive hack


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 12, 2014)

holy shit. its a leak then?...this was never suppose to be released.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 12, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> holy shit. its a leak then?...this was never suppose to be released.


 
It says released, not leaked, this is a continuation of an allegedly C&D'd project from before.


----------



## TheRubyDragoon (Sep 13, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Inb4 being a Zsnes exclusive hack


 

Actually it's not a zsnes exclusive! This is playable on ANY emulator. We test on a few different types and platforms.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2014)

TheRubyDragoon said:


> Actually it's not a zsnes exclusive! This is playable on ANY emulator. We test on a few different types and platforms.


 

Oh good! I remember a couple of years back, people on some hacking sites stated that it "works best on Zsnes", which I found to be a weird claim; Snes9x is far more accurate and is only second to Bsnes in accuracy  I was being kinda smarmy about it, hope it wasn't weird for me to say that.  I hope for the day where people switch to better emulators.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 13, 2014)

Pretty sure the original Crimson Echoes did some pretty hackish shit that wouldn't fly on a real system (and the leaked version wasn't final code, compounding things further) which is why ZSNES was recommended. Pretty sure FoE did even worse for a time, too, like that ridiculous music hack that basically dumped ZSNES RAM to be read in some external program and determine which track was playing so it could mute the SNES output and play a higher-quality track; not sure if it's at a point now where it's actually hardware-compatible, but at least if a dev says it's playable on other emulators it might be.

At this point, though, it's more a question of whether it's even worth the time. The OP pics should be more than enough to answer that particular question.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2014)

Finaly! I played through the previous version, did 2 newgame+ and finished 3 endings  Thanks for sharing this amazing hack.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 13, 2014)

i thought squenix stopped this?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> i thought squenix stopped this?


 


Apparently not, no one really knows if the claim was legit or not. Frankly, who cares? Square Enix hasn't made anything half decent lately anyways.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 13, 2014)

sweet it works in vwii!

for those that don't know snesROMUtil will both patch and remove header.


----------



## disgaea36 (Sep 13, 2014)

What I don't understand is how the original creator of this is missing pieces of the project in the zip file then writes in the read me google is your friend? I am very confused as this is my first time attempting to try out a fan translation.


----------



## darcangel (Sep 14, 2014)

well I did everything it said on the Readme, and still didn't work, maybe its because I was trying to play on the Android SuperGNES, and it don't accept games with no Header?


----------



## Öhr (Sep 14, 2014)

should i apply the patch to the US or the J version of the ROM?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 14, 2014)

Öhr said:


> should i apply the patch to the US or the J version of the ROM?


 

It only works with the US version of the ROM


----------



## Ulieq (Sep 14, 2014)

So is this hack any good


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 14, 2014)

Ulieq said:


> So is this hack any good


Yes! It is a very good one! There are still some glitch here and there but overall it is pretty good


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 15, 2014)

Ulieq said:


> So is this hack any good


 
If you love bastardizations of excellent classics, then I can't recommend any other hack.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 15, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> If you love bastardizations of excellent classics, then I can't recommend any other hack.


 
I don't like to judge really early, but the dialog in that second screenshot definitely leaves something to be desired...


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 15, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> I don't like to judge really early, but the dialog in that second screenshot definitely leaves something to be desired...


 
I'll admit I only played a few hours into an early version, but a) that's about par for the course and b) I still couldn't figure out why the plot really required Crono to talk anyways.


----------



## optikalsaint (Sep 15, 2014)

I like to play this whenever I need a really good cry and can't find my copy of The Notebook.


----------



## TheRubyDragoon (Sep 15, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> I'll admit I only played a few hours into an early version, but a) that's about par for the course and b) I still couldn't figure out why the plot really required Crono to talk anyways.


 
No need to put the game down if you don't like it, then don't play it.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 15, 2014)

TheRubyDragoon said:


> No need to put the game down if you don't like it, then don't play it.


 
There's a difference between critiquing a game and putting a game down. Constructive criticism should be accepted and understood, not dismissed as someone who should just not play it for complaining.

That being said, I don't understand the need (or even desire) for crono to talk. His being mute seems to be one of his character traits, as there are quite a few references to it in the original game. To give crono lines is similar to making frog speak in a different style(making frog sound like he's from Alabama, for example). Crono's change isn't quite as jarring as a southern frog would be, but still. It comes across as weird.

Though if they're trying to create a completely different experience, rather than "chrono trigger: take 2", then it's a bit more understandable. Still weird and jarring though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2014)

osaka35 said:


> There's a difference between critiquing a game and putting a game down. Constructive criticism should be accepted and understood, not dismissed as someone who should just not play it for complaining.
> 
> That being said, I don't understand the need (or even desire) for crono to talk. His being mute seems to be one of his character traits, as there are quite a few references to it in the original game. To give crono lines is similar to making frog speak in a different style(making frog sound like he's from Alabama, for example). Crono's change isn't quite as jarring as a southern frog would be, but still. It comes across as weird.
> 
> Though if they're trying to create a completely different experience, rather than "chrono trigger: take 2", then it's a bit more understandable. Still weird and jarring though.


 

Oddly enough, there is an ending in Chrono Trigger where he speaks when Lucca and Marle are commenting on the characters during the credit roll.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2014)

I still highly recommend this hack. It has its own storyline which gives a better comprehension (well, it is a fan fiction...) of events occuring between Chrono Trigger and Chrono Cross (Radical Dreamers as well).
If an official sequel was planned years back, It would definitely be this game.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> I still highly recommend this hack. It has its own storyline which gives a better comprehension (well, it is a fan fiction...) of events occuring between Chrono Trigger and Chrono Cross (Radical Dreamers as well).
> If an official sequel was planned years back, It would definitely be this game.


 

My only beef with the mod is the changed instruments in the game, luckily there is a utility to restore the instruments to their originals, but it is a pain. That and the enemy stat imbalance.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> My only beef with the mod is the changed instruments in the game, luckily there is a utility to restore the instruments to their originals, but it is a pain. That and the enemy stat imbalance.


 
I agree with the intruments... It sounds odd, but I get with that after some time. As for enemy stat... Well, this is little details yet to be fixed. But that isn't much a problem for me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> I agree with the intruments... It sounds odd, but I get with that after some time. As for enemy stat... Well, this is little details yet to be fixed. But that isn't much a problem for me.


 

Like, it's hard to level up, the rate at which you do is horribly slow.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Like, it's hard to level up, the rate at which you do is horribly slow.


 
I like to play hardcore, so this isn't a real problem for me  That's the main reason why I did a lot of battles in the darkness beyond time, creatures gave a huge amount of exp every time 
I was a pain to get there, but having a huge stock of super ether and and Glenn really helped me a lot haha


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 15, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Like, it's hard to level up, the rate at which you do is horribly slow.


you're not used to grinding?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> you're not used to grinding?


 

Uh dude, I am, I do it all the time, the problem is this ROM hack makes it more of a pain in the ass than it normally should by making it take an inordinately longer time. That shouldn't happen.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 15, 2014)

Requiring grinding in a game in order to progress probably shouldn't be seen as a positive.



the_randomizer said:


> Oddly enough, there is an ending in Chrono Trigger where he speaks when Lucca and Marle are commenting on the characters during the credit roll.


 
oh yeah, I remember that. Always thought that was weird. For the same reasons probably. It's one of those super weird endings, isn't it?


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 16, 2014)

VinsCool said:


> Yes! It is a very good one! There are still some glitch here and there but overall it is pretty good


 
Is it as hard or harder than CE? That game was near impossible at some points


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 16, 2014)

antnj81 said:


> Is it as hard or harder than CE? That game was near impossible at some points


 

I think it's the same, very slow rate at getting level ups, bosses are cheap even in the beginning, IMHO.


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 16, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I think it's the same, very slow rate at getting level ups, bosses are cheap even in the beginning, IMHO.


 
seriously... I can't believe how frustratingly cheap the first Golem fight was in CE :/


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 16, 2014)

antnj81 said:


> seriously... I can't believe how frustratingly cheap the first Golem fight was in CE :/


 
This was cheap I admit


----------



## osm70 (Sep 16, 2014)

antnj81 said:


> seriously... I can't believe how frustratingly cheap the first Golem fight was in CE :/


 
The Golem is easy. Just spam spells and keep switching elements. He wont even get a turn.


----------



## Arras (Sep 17, 2014)

I think I played this quite some time ago. All I remember was the first area already being hard and annoying as hell and I dropped it like a brick.


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 18, 2014)

osm70 said:


> The Golem is easy. Just spam spells and keep switching elements. He wont even get a turn.


 
if this game is as similar to Crimson Echoes as it seems, then you play as Magus alone (in that fight) and only have one spell


----------



## osm70 (Sep 18, 2014)

antnj81 said:


> if this game is as similar to Crimson Echoes as it seems, then you play as Magus alone (in that fight) and only have one spell


 
Yes, you play as Magus alone, but you have 3 spells (Lighting 2, Ice 2, Fire 2).


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 18, 2014)

osm70 said:


> Yes, you play as Magus alone, but you have 3 spells (Lighting 2, Ice 2, Fire 2).


 
sorry i was thinking of something else... although I do remember Golem taking multiple turns


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 19, 2014)

Crono talks?...yeah I don't think I could ever give a crappy fanfic a chance.


----------



## Dracari (Feb 8, 2016)

i remember checking FoE awhile back and it needed ZSNES + an external Sound program, i'm guessing it doesnt anymore?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 8, 2016)

Dracari said:


> i remember checking FoE awhile back and it needed ZSNES + an external Sound program, i'm guessing it doesnt anymore?


these were for the custom soundtrack used for it.

You don't need them to play this hack, it works fine with latest emulators.


----------



## Dracari (Feb 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> these were for the custom soundtrack used for it.
> 
> You don't need them to play this hack, it works fine with latest emulators.


Ahh any word where to get its Custom soundtrack anymore?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 8, 2016)

Dracari said:


> Ahh any word where to get its Custom soundtrack anymore?


It's from the blog AFAIK, last time I looked there, there was a zsnes plugin, and a zip package with the music.


----------



## Dracari (Feb 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> It's from the blog AFAIK, last time I looked there, there was a zsnes plugin, and a zip package with the music.


took a lil digging to find thier SnesPi update for the CTM package that wasnt a dead Megaupload link.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 8, 2016)

Dracari said:


> took a lil digging to find thier SeniPi update for the CTM package that wasnt a dead Megaupload link.


So you found it? Or not?
I used to have these files a long time ago, but I moved everything from my old PC, so RIP if you haven't found them


----------



## Dracari (Feb 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> So you found it? Or not?
> I used to have these files a long time ago, but I moved everything from my old PC, so RIP if you haven't found them


yea i found them if you want it, if you search CTM on the blog its the topic titled "*CTM Update! Hear the difference" *


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 8, 2016)

Dracari said:


> yea i found them if you want it, if you search CTM on the blog its the topic titled "*CTM Update! Hear the difference" *


Alrighty! Thanks


----------



## TheToaster (Feb 9, 2016)

I just hope those Square Enix scumbags don't issue a cease and desist for this hack 

They were so jealous when Chrono Resurrection was created


----------



## osm70 (Feb 9, 2016)

TheToaster said:


> I just hope those Square Enix scumbags don't issue a cease and desist for this hack
> 
> They were so jealous when Chrono Resurrection was created


They already did, but the creators didn't care.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)

osm70 said:


> They already did, but the creators didn't care.


Actually, they cared. But a leaked beta went online, and this version is a continuation of it.


----------



## osm70 (Feb 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Actually, they cared. But a leaked beta went online, and this version is a continuation of it.


Crimson Echoes got leaked. This is Flames of Eternity, the continuation of it by different team. They also got Cease and desist and ignored it.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)

osm70 said:


> Crimson Echoes got leaked. This is Flames of Eternity, the contination of it by different team. They also got Cease and desist and ignored it.


oh they were? I didn't know.

And yeah, I was talking about CE.


----------



## w1nd5145h (Mar 5, 2016)

Any new when the RC-8 will get out, no news since september 27th 2015...


----------



## TheToaster (Mar 5, 2016)

I am thinking of making a Chrono Trigger sequel as a Homebrew project for the 3DS. It will be based on completely new characters. There are only references to the characters in the original game (and also Schala plays as a character when she is found, but uses a custom made sprite). I am planning on using fanmade remixes and remakes of the original Chrono Trigger soundtrack instead of using the actual soundtrack. I am kinda hesitant to continue working on it because I don't want Square getting involved somehow


----------

